# new pix from past haunts, new haunt name!



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm please to announce that i added past haunt pix to my profile and after years of not doing a display on Halloween as i moved into an apartment. Im finally back from the dead and im decorating my apartment balcony haha. I also have made a story which i plan on using for this years haunt and future haunts (I'll post the story once i do some editing).
Oh! and i have renamed my haunt from Frightgate Haunted House to........
CALAMITY MANOR!! (insert screams)


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
How's that for a scream?
Hey - I checked out the pics on your profile, and I'm glad you posted them. Maybe you can embed a couple of your favorites into the blog post? Just 1 or 2, so readers can see a sample without leaving your blog. Just a thought.


----------

